# Does this goat look like a mix breed?



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

my sister wants to enter one of my goats in 4H.
but I think she might look like a mix breed.
what do you think?


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Well, to be honest, even if she is purebred Lamancha you will not be able to show her without papers. And if you do have papers it should say what breeds are in her. To me though she looks like a Lamancha lol! I wouldn't know any different though, the only thing that stands out to me are the ears so that's all I know lol!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

To contradict Kaneel, goats can be shown in 4-H shows without papers. Open shows no. You could enter her in a grade class at your 4-H show/fair if your 4-H needs reg papers. My 4-H doesn't look for them, she does look like a Lamancha to me, but she could be grade since their ears are a dominant trait. If your 4-H doesn't nesscarily look for reg. papers I'd enter her in the Lamancha classes.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

they look Lamancha to me : )


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I think she looks pure enogh. From my understanding, you don't need papers for 4-H. So she should be fine.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't think so... I am thinking just a teensy bit of boer or Nubian. The reason I say this is because I think usually their ears would be smashed up against their heads, not little stick out ears... I am probably wrong, though.  Here is my Nubian/Lamancha goat:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree about the ears, look a bit long to be pure lamancha


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Lamancha cross of some type.. Not sure what else though. 

You should be able to show her in 4-H and/or FFA.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

VincekFarm said:


> To contradict Kaneel, goats can be shown in 4-H shows without papers. Open shows no. You could enter her in a grade class at your 4-H show/fair if your 4-H needs reg papers. My 4-H doesn't look for them, she does look like a Lamancha to me, but she could be grade since their ears are a dominant trait. If your 4-H doesn't nesscarily look for reg. papers I'd enter her in the Lamancha classes.


]

Hm, I didn't know that! Thank you for the correction, it gets my hopes up that I would be able to show my Boer doe's kids, which will be half Nubian or Lamancha


----------



## francismilker (Oct 22, 2011)

Kaneel said:


> ]
> 
> Hm, I didn't know that! Thank you for the correction, it gets my hopes up that I would be able to show my Boer doe's kids, which will be half Nubian or Lamancha


In my area, papers are not needed for any 4-H or FFA show at the county level. When it gets to the state fair, papers are required.

Some of my best looking goats are crosses between our nubians and our retired boer show goats. They are good, meaty, heavy producers and hold body condition well while having a good balanced udder.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Showing and papers depend on where you are, contact your local 4 h office. Hoosier's areas, from what I remember, the kids can't show 4h with out papers. So just double check.


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

You don't have to have papers to show in our area 4h


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

She is definitely crossed, the shape of the ears tell it all. When they start to curl at the end like that they are either a cross or a throw back. But that doesn't mean you can't show her if the show is open.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Her eyes look like a few of my Boer does..if it wasnt for that and her ears being a little long I'd say full lamancha...?


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Definitely a LM cross, probably a bit of Saanen in there because of the coloring. Ears are a bit longer than they should be. You can get her recorded (like registered) NOA with ADGA if you need to.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Personally I see Lamancha/Alpine.


----------

